# Door to Door, Asking About Your Vid-Vax Status?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> “The president will outline five areas his team is focused on to get more Americans vaccinated,” Psaki said. “One, targeted community, by door-to-door outreach to get remaining Americans vaccinated by ensuring they have the information they need on how safe and accessible the vaccine is.”











Jen Psaki Warns Americans: 'We Will Be Going Door to Door' to Check If You Have Taken the Vaccine


"The president will outline five areas his team is focused on to get more Americans vaccinated"...




beckernews.com





Interesting. How will they employ enough people to do this?
Here's another question. Will those having to work Chicago receive hazardous duty pay?

If they bother with my home, I will simply tell them that they have no need to know and to get off my lawn.

It seems that this regime knows no Constitutional bounds.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Will they be wearing armbands?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just let the dogs out.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Got second shot today 6 G enabled. Paid an extra 60 cents and got the Bill Gates microchip shot. Came with a free barcode tattoo on the back of my neck so the CCP can keep tabs. Lizardman tail is starting to grow. Totally magnetic and stick to the fridge every time I try to get another beer. 

All good. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Just let the dogs out.





CapitalKane49p said:


> Got second shot today 6 G enabled. Paid an extra 60 cents and got the Bill Gates microchip shot. Came with a free barcode tattoo on the back of my neck so the CCP can keep tabs. Lizardman tail is starting to grow. Totally magnetic and stick to the fridge every time I try to get another beer.
> 
> All good.
> 
> Godspeed.


To be clear, this is what you are going to tell them when they come knocking?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

So they can't tell me if someone has delivered their baby because of privacy rules. They are going to tell total strangers that I haven't had my vaccine? I hate double standards


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Trust me they won't be getting out of the car and I won't have to talk to anybody. This ain't the city sonny.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our property is fenced with both 47" field fence plus 4 horizontal boards, the top one 5 feet high. 
The two gates fronting the dirt road stay locked shut 24/7/365 whether we are home or not.
Both gates are clearly marked No Trespassing and Beware Of Dog.
Anyone climbing over will be held at gun point until a deputy arrives.

We did this after we got the census "long form" in 2000 and of the 6 or 7 pages of questions I only filled out what is required by the Constitution. Census nazis came around several times trying to "ensure compliance". They stopped when my wife threatened to turn the dogs loose.

It took me several years to complete, doing it by myself on the weekends, but now I have a legal barrier.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Denton said:


> To be clear, this is what you are going to tell them when they come knocking?


Won't tell them anything cause it don't speak Chicom. 

Godspeed


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

There is a fine line between courage and stupidity. Tell that to the door knockers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

my wife just reminded me that Governor DeSantis signed a wide sweeping bill preventing any vaccine passports, any requiring proof of vaccination, and much much more. Masks, etc.
This door to door jive is probably illegal too.

DeSantis for President 2024


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

As for the census, where it asked my race, I wrote "unknown". Chew on that.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

ItsJustMe said:


> As for the census, where it asked my race, I wrote "unknown". Chew on that.


I wrote “NASCAR”.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> my wife just reminded me that Governor DeSantis signed a wide sweeping bill preventing any vaccine passports, any requiring proof of vaccination, and much much more. Masks, etc.
> This door to door jive is probably illegal too.
> 
> DeSantis for President 2024


They can drop by and ask whatever they want, to which we can tell them to step off.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Actually, I may ask them to provide me with the actual completed clinical trial research reports, peer reviewed, published by a real journal of research medicine, along with background reports on the researchers, names of all individuals and entities that funded the research and backgrounds on them, including a full financial report, and their political stand, including same on all of their family members and friends, which country clubs they frequent, and what are their personal habits, gender identities, medical histories including what medications they take, whether they have ever been treated for a mental illness or convicted of a crime, what firearms they own, what their internet activity has been, a download of their computers and phones. Let's see...what else?Once I have thoroughly reviewed all of that, by myself on weekends, I will consider the jab.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

ItsJustMe said:


> Actually, I may ask them to provide me with the actual completed clinical trial research reports, peer reviewed, published by a real journal of research medicine, along with background reports on the researchers, names of all individuals and entities that funded the research and backgrounds on them, including a full financial report, and their political stand, including same on all of their family members and friends, which country clubs they frequent, and what are their personal habits, gender identities, medical histories including what medications they take, whether they have ever been treated for a mental illness or convicted of a crime, what firearms they own, what their internet activity has been, a download of their computers and phones. Let's see...what else?Once I have thoroughly reviewed all of that, by myself on weekends, I will consider the jab.


Request permission to plagiarize this please.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Knock Knock

Me inside door "Hello"

Biden Lackey "Yes hello sir we are with the federal government and we want to talk about the Vaccine"

Me "How many of there are you?"

Lackey "two of us sir"

Me "Good, you can talk to each other about the vaccine! get off my porch...."


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Robie said:


> Request permission to plagiarize this please.


Granted.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

As we all know, one must be careful opening their door to strangers. I think it would be wise to ask to see government issued photo ID's, call your local gendarmes, and ask them to come check these people out to make sure they are who they say they are. I am sure they won't mind waiting till the LEO's arrive.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Warren Davidson

@WarrenDavidson
· 49m
Wait a minute. So the Trump administration can’t even ask who is a US citizen - while doing the census - but the Biden administration can go door to door to know who isn’t vaccinated?

This might just be about power to some people…


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a ring doorbell so I can see who's outside. My dog has a very shrill bark and other than his treats loves nothing more in his life than barking at people or animals that invade his territory and I have noise canceling headphones.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

One possible thing to do would be...
Keep a spray bottle of water close by and when/if they come knocking, spray your head, face and shirt with water, making it look like you are soaking wet from sweating. An added touch is to put an Alka Selter in your mouth just before opening the door so it appears you are foaming at the mouth.
Offer to shake their hands and invite them in.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What you should do when they come knocking on your door:









What should you do when federal agents arrive at your door with questions about your personal health decisions?


Joe Biden announced this week he has commissioned “surge response teams” from the federal government to enter communities and neighborhoods with “low vaccination rates,” to …




leohohmann.com





In a nutshell, post no trespassing signs at all entry points to your property. Answer no questions. Simply demand that they leave your property. If they persist, call the cops. Record the encounter.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I think the majority of them are just doing a job and won't give you a bad time. I would politely tell them my medical information was none of their business and ask them to leave. It they give me a bad time though the dogs and I will be a tad more persuasive. That is if I answer the door and if they catch me outside which is where I am most of the time I would tell them they are trespassing and if they don't leave call the police.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Megamom134 said:


> I think the majority of them are just doing a job and won't give you a bad time



I kinda disagree.
Are these people that already work for the government? Or are they people looking for a part-time gig like census takers?
IMO, anyone looking for a job invading your privacy is going to be a devout liberal with a mission to cause you problems.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's mine!


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Guess that means no mail delivery at your house then…


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

Robie said:


> One possible thing to do would be...
> Keep a spray bottle of water close by and when/if they come knocking, spray your head, face and shirt with water, making it look like you are soaking wet from sweating. An added touch is to put an Alka Selter in your mouth just before opening the door so it appears you are foaming at the mouth.
> Offer to shake their hands and invite them in.


My Halloween costume from a couple years back was a turban and a vest full of wired together road flares. Should probably hang it by the door.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ErickthePutz said:


> Guess that means no mail delivery at your house then…


Mine is at the road.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Someone actually showed up knocking at our front door, that rarely happens because all our friends and family know to use the back door. The ole guy went our ready to kick them off the property but it turned out it was someone wanting to buy one of my cars, which I promptly sold.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Mine is at the road.


Same here, also, you can't see our place from the road, too far up my private road.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> my wife just reminded me that Governor DeSantis signed a wide sweeping bill preventing any vaccine passports, any requiring proof of vaccination, and much much more. Masks, etc.
> This door to door jive is probably illegal too.
> 
> DeSantis for President 2024


I wish Texas would pass a law like this. All we have is a half baked executive order from the govner that says nobody can be forced to take the emergency use vaccine.

Once the FDA gives it full approval, all bets are off because we have too many liberals in Texas. Abbot (our govner) act more like a RINO than a conservative much of the time.

I like 'ol DeSantis and honestly, I'd like to see Trump step aside seeing how the liberals and the CCP played him for a complete fool. DeSantis was not only in the military, he's also a smart conservative lawyer and best of all... he's a southern boy! (born in Jacksonvile, he probably likes Skynyrd to!)

I really don't think we need more loud mouth yankees no matter how well meaning

So are there really that few liberals in Florida where common sense is actually passed in to law and signed by your govner?

If there is a majority of conservatives in Florida, I might think about moving there

Texas has a lot of conservatives. but the blue peoples seem to be creepin


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This door to door jive is probably illegal too.


It would be asking people to violate HIPPA laws.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Mine is at the road.


Same here.
And, to get to it, I have to unlock the 16 foot wide gate, and go out to the edge of the road.
Of course, I am wearing a holstered sidearm in plain view while doing so.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> I am wearing a holstered sidearm


When armed military guys all have a bead on you with their fully automatic rifles, one guy with a pistol won't mean much

This is how they roll in a lot of other countries and probably where this country is headed the way things are going.


----------

